

Orbeus announces breakthrough in visual recognition technology today - ReKognitionAPI

Based on the previous success of the ReKognition API, Orbeus is proud to announce the official launch of a new feature today: concept recognition.&lt;p&gt;Concept recognition supplements ReKognition’s existing facial recognition technology with object and scene recognition capabilities, making ReKognition more powerful and accurate than ever before. We invite you to try out the new feature here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rekognition.com&#x2F;demo&#x2F;concept or download our demo iOS app here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbeus.com&#x2F;rekoeye_inhouse&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;Using the deep learning algorithm, ReKognition is currently able to identify 2,000 objects and scenes in images. Have suggestions or thoughts? We would love to hear them! Please email us at info@orbe.us
======
ximeng
Can't upload photos it just loops for ever

